Ask HN: What are the best product launches you have seen? - waqasaday
======
speeq
Tesla Unveils Model 3:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4VGQPk2Dl8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4VGQPk2Dl8)

------
waqasaday
iPod, iPhone and most recently Spectacles comes to my mind.

